# Is BSNL blocking torrents??



## blademast3r (Apr 9, 2008)

Hey ppl... i use u torrent for my torrent transfers... i had portforwrded my port and things were fine... but frm like the past month utorrent says ports are blocked... i hav added the ports to my firewall exception nd done all that... is it sm issue wid dataone? i hav a home 500 plan btw


----------



## sachin_kothari (Apr 9, 2008)

no problem here.
i am on ul900


----------



## akshaykapoor_3 (Apr 9, 2008)

Even am using H500 plan.. but i dont see any such prob.. Try switching over to some other port.. m using XP nd Vista Ultimate... I never had any such issues with vista bt smtimes dese thngs do show up in xp


----------



## alok4best (Apr 9, 2008)

blademast3r said:


> Hey ppl... i use u torrent for my torrent transfers... i had portforwrded my port and things were fine... but frm like the past month utorrent says ports are blocked... i hav added the ports to my firewall exception nd done all that... is it sm issue wid dataone? i hav a home 500 plan btw



U need to forward Port in ur Router too...only doing that in WinXP firewall wont help...also enable encryption in utorrent.
for tutorials on how to forward some port in router go to portforward.com


----------



## gsmsikar (Apr 10, 2008)

blademast3r said:


> Hey ppl... i use u torrent for my torrent transfers... i had portforwrded my port and things were fine... but frm like the past month utorrent says ports are blocked... i hav added the ports to my firewall exception nd done all that... is it sm issue wid dataone? i hav a home 500 plan btw


if BSNL block torrent then i will block BSNL from my House...


----------



## blademast3r (Apr 10, 2008)

alok4best said:


> U need to forward Port in ur Router too...only doing that in WinXP firewall wont help...also enable encryption in utorrent.
> for tutorials on how to forward some port in router go to portforward.com


ive done all that buddy... things still not fine


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Apr 11, 2008)

I have h500. I have no problems.


----------



## Renny (Apr 11, 2008)

Reset ur modem manually and reconfigure it, I had the same problems on my Beetel router.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Apr 11, 2008)

Blademast3r what's ur circle and during normal web activities how's ur avg. speed?


----------



## alok4best (Apr 12, 2008)

blademast3r said:


> ive done all that buddy... things still not fine


Bt thats all what is required...and how can BSNL block all ports, afterall they dnt know which port u r going to use for torrents.
once again make sure..
1. U have not checked the setting "Randomize port every time", in utorrent..
2. Add that port to Win Firewall exceptions.
3. Give a static IP to ur machine, something like 192.168.1.100.
4. In ur router forward that port to this IP(192.168.1.100).


If things still do not improve, use port 80 for Utorrent also.. 

Give it a try...


----------



## zombie4eva (Jun 29, 2008)

Yup BSNL has been blocking Torrents and this is the what my bittorrent showed....

*image.blog.bitcomet.com/postpic/20080122/3444799_dgafvr080122055703.png


have googled for solutions  and now  this is what i have come across...

Note this is for Bitcomet Client You can also do the same with other Clients.


Well... here's a step by step guide that maybe can help you turn that

yellow light if you do it right... This guide is for BitComet v0.98

(it might work with all versions) and Windows XP...

If you got something other than XP then you figure this out yourself...


First of all... get the new version of BitComet v0.98 here...

After finished installing BitComet open the Options Menu...



And then set your 'Listen Port' above '40000'...

For this guide I'll use '60000' and you can use that port too

if you like... Moving on...






*image.blog.bitcomet.com/postpic/20080122/3444799_mskbdm080122053455.png



Set your 'Global Max Upload Rate' (depends on your line speed)

The higher the better but not too high... 

For this guide I'll set it to '36' 'kB/s' because I got a 512 'kb/s'

upload line speed..



Usually if you got a 512 'kb/s' upload speed you need to divide it to 8

and then set it to 80% of your calculated speed in there but the

easiest way to do it is to divide it by 10 and you got your optimal

speed in 'kB/s' So if my upload speed is 512 'kb/s' then devide it by 10

then I got 51 'kB/s' right... Now you ask me why I put 36 'kB/s' here

right? This is why...You can test your upload speed here... Make sure

you close all open applications that use internet connectivity before

you run the Speed Test to get an accurate line speed...

When I tested my line speed there I got 360+ 'kb/s' so I divide it by 10

then I got it 36 'kB/s' Did you notice the 'kb/s' and 'kB/s' it's the

letter 'b' and 'B' so... 'b' means 'bit' and 'B' means 'Byte'...

see the different? the Speed Test use 'bit' and BitComet use 'Byte'... 




After that... get going...  


*image.blog.bitcomet.com/postpic/20080120/3444799_hsdcfo080120011956.png




Follow and set with the above options... I'm so lazy to key in all the

options name here... That's it for the BitComet configurations...

After this you have to set your router settings... Coming up next... 



Now... moving on to the router settings... Make sure you close

your BitComet before you do this..


if not you can find your router type and set it here depends on your

router type... Select your router type and follow the link...

then choose 'BitComet' in the page link there and follow the instructions

for your router settings... 



For the other type of router model please follow this link and choose

your exact type of router model and follow the instructions here...
*www.portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/routerindex.htm



Open up your web browser and enter your router IP Address in the

Address box... If you don't know your IP then open a 'DOS/Command Prompt'

if you don't know what a 'DOS/Command prompt' is then you don't have

to set anything just close this and burn your PC...


In your 'DOS/Command prompt' key in 'ipconfig' and you'll get something

like this... 



*image.blog.bitcomet.com/postpic/20080120/3444799_nruswp080120021355.png




Can you see your IP Address now? '192.168.1.3' that's it...

Default Gateway... that's your router address...

For this guide it is '192.168.1.1' maybe you got another IP... (memorized it) 


Now open up your web browser and enter your router IP Address in

the Address box...  Enter your username... then your

password... 


*portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/UTStarcom/WA3002-G4/WA3002-G42.jpg




BitComet chooses a random port to listen on when you install it. Before we can forward ports for BitComet, we need to find out what port BitComet is using. Go ahead and open BitComet.


In the menu at the top of your screen, click Options. Clicking Options will cause a menu to drop down. In this new menu click Preferences.


In the menu on the left the top option Connection should be selected. On the right hand side of this window you should see a Listen Port option. That is the port that you need to forward. You can change it if you like. Please enter the listen port below.
BitComet's Listen Port:

There is one more thing we need to do. We need to shut off the UPNP of BitComet.


In the menu on the left hand side under Advanced, click Connection. There should be an Enable UPnP Port Mapping(XP only) checkbox on the right hand side. Make sure it is unchecked.

To setup port forwarding on this router your computer needs to have a static ip address. Take a look at our Static IP Address guide to setup a static ip address. When you are finished setting up a static ip address, please come back to this page and enter the ip address you setup in the Static IP Address box below.
Do not skip this step!




Open a web browser like internet explorer or Netscape. Enter the ip address of your router in the address bar of your browser. In the picture above the address bar has *www.google.com in it. Just replace all of that with the ip address of your router. By default the ip address should be set to 192.168.1.1.



You should see a box prompting you for your username and password. Enter your username and password now. By default both the username and password are adminb. Click the Ok button to log in to your router.



Click the Advanced Setup link near the left side of the page.

You should now see a new menu. In this new menu, click NAT. 


*portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/UTStarcom/WA3002-G4/WA3002-G43.jpg



Click the Add button near the center of the page. 



*portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/UTStarcom/WA3002-G4/WA3002-G44.jpg




*i26.tinypic.com/3515wmp.jpg



check in your BitComet and see if you got a remote connections...

If you got it then your router has been configured correctly and your

port has been forwarded succesfully... 

*image.blog.bitcomet.com/postpic/20080120/3444799_lryjro080120025021.png



Last thing to do...  Open your BitComet... If it doesn't get the GREEN light

that you've been dreaming about then open your windows firewall and

check the settings...

Start -> Control Panel -> Windows Firewall... See below...




*image.blog.bitcomet.com/postpic/20080120/3444799_jkqweo080120011834.png



*image.blog.bitcomet.com/postpic/20080120/3444799_pqmdjq080120011920.png



If you didn't get something like that then just DISABLE your firewall and

you're done... And you can stop dreaming now because you got your

GREEN light now...



AND FINALLY 

*image.blog.bitcomet.com/postpic/20080122/3444799_upkdjb080122055922.png



Did you see the green light there? WAN:



And this is my average speed when I'm GREEN..



*image.blog.bitcomet.com/postpic/20080124/3444799_ujmyzc080124105414.png



(Using Home 500 Plan with Night Unlimited)


----------



## bajaj151 (Jun 29, 2008)

I too think so...that BSNL is blocking torrent.

Problem at my end is....when I connect to net........surf & download (NON Torrents)....works fine...As soon as I open torrent using utorrent...after 15-20 min.....net disconnects.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jun 29, 2008)

@bajaj151

doesnt seems BSNL blocking torrents  infact bellow 2 screen shot should give you the proper idea, actually torrent offering better speeds than FTP or HTTP connection 

DAP

*img165.imageshack.us/img165/5386/dapdownloading420kbpslp7.jpg

Where as good old uTorrent 

*img508.imageshack.us/img508/8409/01ao0.jpg


----------



## bajaj151 (Jun 30, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> @bajaj151
> 
> doesnt seems BSNL blocking torrents  infact bellow 2 screen shot should give you the proper idea, actually torrent offering better speeds than FTP or HTTP connection




Then...what may be the problem...Everytime I start utorrent....after 15-20 min....net disconnects.....but without utorrent net works fine...


----------



## dd_wingrider (Jun 30, 2008)

For the past 3-4 days i am also facing very low download speed, 5-4KBps to be precise on bsnl UL 900 plan, its damn frustrating


----------



## bajaj151 (Jun 30, 2008)

dd_wingrider said:


> For the past 3-4 days i am also facing very low download speed, 5-4KBps to be precise on bsnl UL 900 plan, its damn frustrating




Actually...me too on same plan...but...I am getting normal speed....but my net disconnects after 15-20 min....the I have to restart my modem again.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jun 30, 2008)

> Actually...me too on same plan...but...I am getting normal speed....but my net disconnects after 15-20 min....the I have to restart my modem again.



problem seems to be at BSNL end  line may have unstable Attenuation values


----------



## dd_wingrider (Jul 1, 2008)

Well i really dont know the cause of the problem for my low download speeds, but jus for the heck of it, yestreday i downloaded bitlord to give it chance(was using utorrent before), and suprisingly for the same torrent i got good download speed(avg 30KB-35KBps) in bitlord whereas it was giving pathetic (0.6 to 5KBps) in utorrent.

I have no idea whats the problem with utorrent, but download speed matters for me and for the time being i am happy


----------



## amrawtanshx (Jul 1, 2008)

I am getting Avg. 200 kBps with Home 500 plan....

So here no problem.


----------

